# Programm zum erstellen von Gif-Animationen gesucht



## Paradizogeeko (10. März 2003)

Ich hab mal ne frage zu animierten gifs.

Ich hab mich mit diesem Thema noch nicht auseinandergesetzt, möchte dies aber langsam mal anfangen.

Nun wollte ich hören, welches eurer Meinung nach das beste Programm dafür ist.. (zum erstellen von gifs).

Ich bin da auf Namen wie "Animation Shop 3" oder "Image ready" gestoßen.


Und kommt mir hier bitte nicht mit eurem pro-utfse.


greetz elm


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. März 2003)

Es funktioniert mit beiden Programmen. Was "besser" ist? Hmmm, kann man das so sagen? Ich komme mit ImageReady wunderbar klar. Alle Phasen der Animation auf eine eigene Ebene, dann mehrere Animationsframes erstellen und entsprechend nur die Ebenen sichtbar schalten, die in dem Frame auch sichtbar sein sollen. Ganz easy.

Die andere Software kenne ich nicht und für mich gäbe es auch keinen Grund, warum ich nicht die gewohnte Umwelt von Adobe nutzen sollte.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Paradizogeeko (10. März 2003)

jojo dat... stimmt.

Gibt es irgendwo gute tutorials und beispiele für gelungende gifs.... zb wasserblasen oder so.. ?


----------



## rotor (11. März 2003)

...also ich habe leider keine vergleichsmöglichkeiten, da ich bis jetzt nur mit fireworks animated gif´s gemacht habe wobei das programm meinen ansprüchen bis jetzt immer gerecht werden konnte. aber vielleicht zeichnet sich das prog. durch die manigfaltigen exporteinstellungen die dazu noch einfach zu bedienen sind aus...

rotor


----------

